# What to expect?



## teesa2you (Jan 16, 2016)

My daughter has thyroid cancer. There is a solid nodule that is 6 cm and they are doing TT and removing the lymph nodes above it. I thought the RAI was given at the endocrinologist office and she just swallows a pill and that was it I was doing more research and found out differently. Will this be given as an out patient at the hospital? Will she stay in isolation? Or can she go home? She is 25 but does not drive, so I will be driving her and the hospital is 45 min away. Will it be ok with her in the back seat to limit my exposure?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The inpatient/outpatient thing depends on her dose and the regulations in your state. I'm in New York and any dose higher that 100mCi requires at least a night inpatient. They usually do what they can to avoid it, but it does happen...

There's usually 3 to 10 days of restrictions, which get generally less restrictive has the days go on. The biggest restriction involves using a separate bathroom, if possible. Most radiation gets expelled via bodily fluids. If there's not a separate bathroom, she'll need to flush twice after she uses the toilet, wash her hands really, really well and she should rinse down the shower after each use.

She should not sleep with anyone in the same bed, should stay a minimum of three feet away from people, and avoid provenance women and children.

I thought it would be easy, but honestly, for me, RAI was much harder than surgery. I was in bed for two days after I had the pill. Mind you, my husband and I re-roofed the house 11 days after surgery. But after RAI, I was down for the count. I had severe joint and muscle aches, my neck was sore and I generally felt like I got hit by a bus. Very much like a bad flu. I know a lot of people didn't have that experience, but that's how it was for me.

You should be ok if she is in the back seat.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They won't do RAI if it's benign. There's no point in radiation exposure unless it's cancer.

The size of the dose will depend on the surgical pathology, how much it's spread, if it's encapsulated, etc.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I live over an hour away from my doctors and my mom was with me I drove home because well I hate not driving she sat in the back it was fine. For 3 days I had to stay in a room by myself away from everyone pets as well I was told not to let them lick you.


----------

